# Some info about cream



## rkunsaw (Dec 17, 2014)

Half & half and heavy/whipping cream are the only kinds I see  in stores.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Sauces_Condiments/CreamDefinitions.htm


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2014)

Interesting article Larry.  Thanks.  Glad to know what "clotted" cream is; heard of it but didn't know.

I don't use much cream myself.  I put milk in my coffee and squirt Reddi Whip on pumpkin pie. (or "Cool Whip")


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Just bought some heavy cream for the holidays, hubby's going to make some creamed spinach and we like to use it for desserts too.  Hard to find any without garbage in it like carrageenan.


----------

